# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Baixar a temperatura

## Patricia Silvestre

Olá a todos.

O meu aquário está montado à 4 dias e está com uma temperatura entre (30 - 32G), e as luzes nem seques estão ligadas.

Não percebo porquê?
Por enquanto não é grave porque não tenho lá nada dentro (ainda), mas porquê que está a aqueçer tanto?
Qual pode ser o problema?

Obrigada

----------


## Gil Miguel

30 - 32 ??? isso é demasiado mesmo... a sala é muito quente ??

O termostato se tiveres a usar um actualmente, deve ser regulado por uns 2 ou 3 graus abaixo da temperatura pretendida, na maioria das marcas.

O termómetro que estás a usar estará bom ??

Enquanto nao resolveres esse problema nao deverás colocar nada no aquário  :Smile:  frita tudo  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Gil,

O termómetro está a funcionar porque quando o tirei da água baixou para os vinte e poucos graus, a sala não está muito quente.
O termostato está regulado para os 26G.
O escumador e a bomba circulação estão a trabalhar bem.
Não percebo.
Será que o termostato pode estar avariado?

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

provavelmente o termostato fica colado e em vez de desligar aos 26 graus continua a aquecer. De que marca é?

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

lifetech

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Patricia, experimenta desligar mesmo o aquecedor do aqua. Vê o que acontece. Se a temperatura baixar(e se manter nos 26º +-) é sinal que não precisas dele ligado (como eu e muita gente que tenha reef no verão).
Se a temperatura não baixar, podes sempre em pensar em comprar umas fans (ventuinhas)!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá

O problema é mesmo da resistencia... essa marca não é famosa em aquecedores, se fosse a ti trocava isso por outra marca, pois tem havido imensos casos de percas totais devido à colagem da resistencia.

Pensa bem no investimento que vais fazer para depois perderes tudo por causa de um simples aquecedor.

Basta fazeres as contas, se tivesse na tua situação investia num bom aquecedor.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Patricia

Muitos dos termostatos, não aquecem precisamente pela escala que apresentam, o que não indicam própriamente que são maus. A minha sugestão é que baixes a regulação do que tens (sem ligar á escala que apresenta) para 22º ou 23º

Acompanha a descida da temperatura e observa em que valor esta estabiliza. Em minha opinião deves de apontar para 25º

----------


## António Paes

Ola',

Tenho os meus desligados desde o inicio do verao e ainda nao tive temps inferiores a 25.
Marcas de termostatos... JAGER ou Tronic a meu ver, pela minha experiencia com eles sao os mais fiaveis a nivel de nao avariarem.

Antonio Paes

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Antes de mais nada ,tal como o Gil disse ,o que há a fazer é desligar o termostato . Se a temperatura baixar significativamente então é que se poderá concluir que existe algum problema com o termostato.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu também tive mais ou menos o mesmo problema. Os aquecedores da Lifetech, têm nas instruções uma escala que nos ajuda a regular o mesmo. O problema é que só se lê as instruções depois...

Esta escala consiste em saber qual a litragem do aquário, e consoante esta, existe um valor delta, que nos permite regular o aquecedor. Eu acho que no meu para 26º, tenho que o colocar a 24º... não me recordo!

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Olá Patrícia,

Tira-nos só uma duvidazinha o termostato é de quantos Watts? para quantos litros?


Já mediste com outro termometro?

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Olá Mário,

o 1º termostato estava mesmo avariado. Na loja substituiram-me por outro igual mas não sei qts watts. (não guardei os papeis...burra!)

Mas fiz como disseram, regulei para 23graus e o aquário tem-se mantido a 26 certinhos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Patricia


Experimentastes desligar o termóstato como o Rui sugeriu?
Que temperatura tiveste com ele desligado?

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Olá Julio,
Sim, desligei o termostato e a temperatura baixou ao fim de algum tempo

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Eu tb montei o meu aquario a 4 dias e tb nao consigo descera temperatura abaixo dos 29 graus. Nao tenho o termostato ligado mas tenho as luzes acesas, alem disso ontem reparei que tenho uma especie de "caspa" a flutuar na agua. O que sera isso? Restos da poeira do areao? O que?

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Supostamente a luz só deverá estar acesa se o termostato estiver ligado e a temperatura do aquário for inferior à que regulaste.
Quanto à sujidade, o meu estava assim ams ao fim de alguns dias com o escumador a trabalhar, elas começam a desaparecer. Ainda assim comprei um camaroeiro para limpar alguns mosquitos.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ola cara amiga, pois a luz a que me refiro estar acesa e a luz da iluminaçao do aquario  pois o temostato nem sequer o tenho ligado a corrente electrica.

Qeuanto a cal caspa acabou por afundar, penso que era resultado da poeira do areao.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro 

Que iluminação estás a usar?
E já agora, quais as dimensões do aquario?

----------


## Pedro Venancio

O meu aquario tem as dimensoes 60x30x25 e tem uma powerglo com os dois espectros.

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Apanha luz natural o teu aquario?

Consegues saber a temperatura ambiente que esta junto ao aquario?

----------


## Pedro Venancio

O aquario nao apanha luz natural directa, mas esta perto de uma zona ventilada da minha sala. a temperatura ambiente deve andar perto dos 24/25º.
Por ai

----------


## Julio Macieira

O aquecimento so pode vir então das bombas de circulação internas ou da iluminação. Penso que com uma pequena ventuinha apontada a agua do aquario poderás resolver o problema.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ja me tinha ocorido essa ideia, vou tentar fazer uma adaptaçao com uma ventoinha de um cooler do computador. Tinha era a duvida se a apontava para a agua ou se a punha a extrair o calor de dentro do aquario.

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Venancio

A agua do meu aquario tem evoluido da seguinte forma:

Dia 30/09/2005 (1 semana):

PH 8.5
KH 130
NH4 0
NO2 10
PO4 0.25
CA 380
MG 1080
DENSD 1020 ( ja corrigida para 1023)

Ao fim de 15 dias esta assim, dia 07/10/2005:
PH 8.5
KH 100
NH4 0
NO2 0.1
NO3 5
PO4 0.25
CA 300
MG 720
DENSD 1022

Hoje resolvi tambem dar uma de Prof. Pardal e por-me a inventar e com a ajuda de um velho carregador de telemovel e um "cooler" de um processardor fiz um ventilador para ver se consigo baixar a temperatura do aquario para valores melhores, isto tem andado entre os 27º e os 31ºC.



Aceito e agrdeço opinioes....como sempre...


Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 
Nesta altura nao vale a pena fazeres testes á agua, já que os parametros nesta fase inicial variam bastante, pelo menos até acabar o ciclo... deixa isso para daqui 1 mes ou mais.
Quanto a temperatura, basta 2 ou 3 ventoinhas para conseguires manter a temperatura nos 25,26º.

----------

